# CRGW or LWC Cardiff



## Goofy34 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this chat room and am really desperate. I am due to start IVF very soon (hopefully my next cycle) and wanted to know peoples opinions on CRGW in Llantrisant or Londons Womans Clinic cardiff? Any advice woudl be great
xx


----------



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

I am egg sharing at crgw and I have to say they are superb!
They are supportive, caring & most of all passionate x 
I can't recommend them highly enough xx
Good luck


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

I am finding LWC OK, but a bit slow.  You have to chase them up.
Also they are moving premises sometime soon (still in Cardiff).  I would assume this would put some treatments on hold while they actually move over but I'm not sure.
We have been trying to start FET with a surrogate since Feb.  I know our surro couldn't start her treatment in April due to family reasons but it really does seem to drag on.  I also don't feel they explain things all that well (but it could just be me).
Overall they are fine, but I wouldn't describe them as superb...


----------



## Mrs_Fox (Jan 4, 2013)

We're having ICSI with CRGW and already they've been 100 times better than our experiences with the NHS. They give you much more information, they do more exploratory work meaning that you don't waste your time (or money) on un-necessary procedures, they're always at the end of the phone or email to answer any questions you might have and more importantly, they really seem to care.

Hope that helps!x


----------

